# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Cắt hình Artcam ra nhiều mảnh

## vufree

Các Bác giúp Mình với. Mình muốn cắt 1 hình STl hoặc BMP, artcam.... ra nhiều mảnh bằng phần mềm Artcam sau đó lưu lại thành nhiều file riêng biệt để cắt từng file.
Cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Em vẽ mấy cái vetor chữ nhật trên hình là chia được mà!

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Mình cũng làm thử vẽ các vecto để chia hình ra nhiều mạnh, nhưng làm sao để lưu mỗi mảnh thành 1 file riêng Bác nhỉ.
Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## vufree

Mình cũng làm thử vẽ các vecto để chia hình ra nhiều mạnh, nhưng làm sao để lưu mỗi mảnh thành 1 file riêng Bác nhỉ.
Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## vanlam1102

Bác thử dùng soli, cũng dễ lắm

----------

vufree

----------


## sieunhim

B1: Mở file lên sau đó vẽ các hình chữ nhật để chia file-> lưu lại (ví dụ file1)
B2: save as với tên khác (ví dụ file2), rồi cắt và xóa -> lưu lại.
B3: mở file cũ lên (file1) làm lại bước 2 (nhớ lưu tên khác ví dụ file3,4,5...)

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Mình cũng thử làm theo cách của Bác sieunhim. Mình vẽ các vecto để chia bức tranh ra nhiều mảnh. Nhưng không biết làm cách nào để xóa tất cả những phần hình ảnh ngoài vủng vecto Mình chọn để lưu thành file mới. Mình có dùng zero rest nhưng không được. Nếu vẽ một vecto tròn hay vuông thì zero rest Ok, nhưng nếu vẽ một vecto có đường biên từ những đoan cong ghép lãi thì zero rest bị sai tùm lum hết trơn. Cám ơn Bác nhiều

----------


## suu_tam

Thông thường từ xưa đến nay ở bất cứ chương trình nào muốn cắt cúp khung sẽ là lệnh CROP. Bác thử tìm xem có lệnh nào là lệnh crop không.
Còn cắt, chia,... thì là TRIM, SPLIT,....
Các chương trình chỉ đơn thuần khác nhau chút giao diện và câu chữ một chút.
Những chương trình nội dung tương đương thì học 1 chương trình, còn chương trình còn lại mò mẫm là ra hết mà.

----------

vufree

----------


## vietnamcnc

Vẽ vector, vào Edit --> crop --> save as

----------

vufree

----------


## sieunhim

Chắc bác ý chưa cắt ghép hình trong artcam bao giờ, bác có thể search các video hướng dẫn cắt ghép hình để tham khảo, nhu cầu của bác giống y chang luôn chỉ khác là bác cần vẽ các vector trước để đảm bảo khi sp chạy ra ráp nối ok. Tại e ko ngồi máy được ko thì làm cho bác cái video rồi

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn các Bác nhiều. Em cũng đã thử lệnh Crop nhưng Nó không cắt ra được biên dạng bất kỳ mà chỉ được hình chữ nhật thôi. hay đau đầu thật..

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ đòi cắt ra, giờ là cắt theo hình bất kỳ.
Vậy cụ thể hơn là bác chủ muốn thế nào? Bác có thể miêu tả cụ thể hơn được không? Nếu được thì cho cái phát hoạ luôn cho dể hiểu. Chứ chung chung thì có nhiều cách lắm.

----------

vufree

----------


## cnclaivung

á , photoshop làm dc điều này, biên dạng gì cũng ok hoặc JDpaint càng tốt, cắt đủ mọi kiểu, khi crop thì có hình vuông, đổ màu phần thừa bỏ đi, sau đó lưu lại cả dây thì ok mà

----------

vufree

----------


## cnclaivung

à còn bác chủ cắt trong artcam phải lưu file đuôi rlf mới được nhưng phải lưu cả dây để dùng khi lập trình

----------

vufree

----------


## sieunhim

Bác chủ coi thử cái video này xem đúng ý bác chưa nhé

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác CKD, CNClaivung, sieunhim. Mình muốn cắt 1 hình ra nhiều mảnh với biên dạng bât kỳ kiểu như trò chơi lắp ghép ấy. Mình đang làm theo clip Bác Nhim giới thiệu nhưng lại gặp phải vấn đề khác là không bắt được các đường biên dạng vector rlf. Mặc dù trước đó Mình đã lưu file dạng rlf sau đó import lại nhưng không hiểu sao Nó chỉ hiện tranh 3D khi chuyển qua 2D hoàn toàn không thấy các đường vector. Thanks

----------


## phuong786

> Cám ơn Bác CKD, CNClaivung, sieunhim. Mình muốn cắt 1 hình ra nhiều mảnh với biên dạng bât kỳ kiểu như trò chơi lắp ghép ấy. Mình đang làm theo clip Bác Nhim giới thiệu nhưng lại gặp phải vấn đề khác là không bắt được các đường biên dạng vector rlf. Mặc dù trước đó Mình đã lưu file dạng rlf sau đó import lại nhưng không hiểu sao Nó chỉ hiện tranh 3D khi chuyển qua 2D hoàn toàn không thấy các đường vector. Thanks


Bạn có thể tạo nhiều mảnh ghép trên cùng 1 file. Các bước có thể làm như sau(đối với 1 file có sẵn relief):
1. Với mỗi mảnh ghép ta nhân bản relief có sẵn trên thanh công cụ reliefs phía tay phải màn hình, hình bóng đèn vàng tương ứng mỗi mảnh mỗi lớp.
2. Tương tự tạo các lớp vector trên thanh công cụ vector, tương ứng mỗi vector là biên dạng cắt cho các mảnh a, b, c,...........
3. Với mỗi lớp relief và vector (lưu ý tắt các lớp không liên quan cho dễ thao tác) chọn vector và dùng công cụ shape editor chọn zero rest... làm lần lượt 
Như vậy bạn đã có các mảnh ghép cũng như các vector tương ứng, khi muốn copy sang file khác nhớ tắt các lớp không liên quan. Mình quen làm kiểu này có khi diễn giải hơi khó hiểu nếu thắc mắc bạn liên hệ chữ ký hoặc gởi file mình làm mẫu thí điểm, mạo muội 1 chút bạn nào có cahs hay hơn chém nhẹ nhé

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bạn phưong786

----------

